# UEFI Booting failure



## hazz (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there after many years I'm back in FreeBSD, after several hassles I was able to install FreeBSD 10.1 ZFS on a second SSD. My problem is when I boot my laptop, it just boots in Windows 8 or Ubuntu 14.04, the laptop is a UEFI one.
I put some notes as seen somewhere on `vi /etc/grub.d/40_custom`.

```
menuentry "FreeBSD 10.1" {
   insmod part_gpt
   set root='(hd1,1)'
   kfreebsd /bootloader
   chainloader +1
}
```
I tried several variations on (hd1,2 or 3), nothing worked.
Any helps or tips will be received very gratefully.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 25, 2015)

UEFI with a Root-On-ZFS setup isn't supported yet.  See https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI.  You would either need to turn UEFI booting off or install the UEFI FreeBSD install on a UFS scheme.


----------



## hazz (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I reinstalled the FreeBSD 10.1 with the /boot in UFS2 mode. then iI've been able to boot it from Ubuntu GRUB2 console with help of those tips:
`grub > insmod ufs2
grub > set root=(hd0,gpt2)` <<<------ gpt2 is the partition where resides the /boot directory
`grub > chainloader /boot/loader.efi
grub > boot`


----------

